# Cyprus - The best place



## jineesh (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I have been living in Cyprus for the last 5 years as an expat. Recently(Mar 2009), i moved to an English speaking country.

I should say that Cyprus is the best place. The peace of living, the easiness of life, the scenary, beach, food etc. It is great.

All the best to guys already living there, and to those planing to moving there.


Jineesh
---------


----------



## Daria_T (Oct 5, 2009)

A good thing to read for those who are tired of Cyprus...


----------



## jlo (Aug 28, 2009)

Jineesh

Are you still living in Cyprus and what part do you live in as your message is a bit confusing?


----------



## Twilight Support (Mar 2, 2009)

*Cyprus*



jineesh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been living in Cyprus for the last 5 years as an expat. Recently(Mar 2009), i moved to an English speaking country.
> 
> ...


:welcome:
Have spent 2 wks in Larnaca .amazing ...Visited Pafos in the past a few times and although i did enjoy it , i found Larnaca and the surrounding Villages more to my liking. Will be relocating to Cyprus when my house sale goes through . You are so priviliged to live there  . So enjoyed McKenzy beach every morning , before travelling around the Villages ...Just Heaven


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

j_lombardi09 said:


> Jineesh are you still living in Cyprus as your message is a bit confusing?
> 
> thanks


I think you will find jineesh is now living in Australia, and yes I agree his post was confusing


----------



## jlo (Aug 28, 2009)

Thank you Veronica!


----------



## vivienne clarke (Dec 8, 2009)

*vivienne*



Twilight Support said:


> :welcome:
> Have spent 2 wks in Larnaca .amazing ...Visited Pafos in the past a few times and although i did enjoy it , i found Larnaca and the surrounding Villages more to my liking. Will be relocating to Cyprus when my house sale goes through . You are so priviliged to live there  . So enjoyed McKenzy beach every morning , before travelling around the Villages ...Just Heaven


hi my names vivenne, im visiting larnaca in jan to look at propertys in the hope to buy do you no of any ex pats clubs that i could get in touch with , i am also looking to rent a 1 bed apartment for 4 weeks ,,would be very gratefull if you could help.
vivenne


----------



## Twilight Support (Mar 2, 2009)

*Lucky you*



vivienne clarke said:


> hi my names vivenne, im visiting larnaca in jan to look at propertys in the hope to buy do you no of any ex pats clubs that i could get in touch with , i am also looking to rent a 1 bed apartment for 4 weeks ,,would be very gratefull if you could help.
> vivenne


Hi there Vivienne , Information can be found on this website , about ex pats meeting places , although i have not yet met up with any. About your 4 wks stay you could check out self catering apartment for the month.But check out easyhotels.com . there are some bargains to be had . Am over myself in Feb , just for the week . Hope i have been some help ...Goodluck , let me know how you get on ...Bye


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

vivienne clarke said:


> hi my names vivenne, im visiting larnaca in jan to look at propertys in the hope to buy do you no of any ex pats clubs that i could get in touch with , i am also looking to rent a 1 bed apartment for 4 weeks ,,would be very gratefull if you could help.
> vivenne


Hi Vivienne and welcome to the forum. 
There is a UKCA club on the Dhekelia road. They are quite active and have lots of expat events. The club is close to Oroklini where you will find lots of expats. There is also a bar/restaurant close by called The Lodge. They do lots of events that attract expats.

If you are looking to buy as an investment or to move over permanently I think it is beeter to rent an apartment than to stay in a hotel, even if the hotel is doing good deals. You need to know what kind of experience you or your guests would have from an area before you make your mind up. And you will get a better idea from an apartment than a hotel. 

Where would you like to rent? In town? In a tourist area? In a village?


----------



## jineesh (Feb 2, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I think you will find jineesh is now living in Australia, and yes I agree his post was confusing


Correct Guess Veronica. I still visit this forum, coz i miss Cyprus


----------

